# Upland rice



## catsraven (Jan 25, 2010)

Has anyone grown upland rice? If so how did it work for you? How is it cultivated?


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

I looked into it ...once. 

But gave it a pass for some reason ... :scratch (and can't remember why, sorry)

I'll check my notes.


----------



## siletz (Aug 23, 2011)

Can you tell me the difference between upland rice and regular rice? We don't have the right climate to grow rice, but will be experimenting with oats and barley this year.


----------



## catsraven (Jan 25, 2010)

Upland rice dose not have to grow in water.


----------



## homestead (Mar 13, 2012)

I am growing some upland rice this year. (Middle TN) Started it in the greenhouse in Late May and then planted it out in the garden on landscape fabric to keep weeds out. That is why rice is flooded, to keep weeds out. Rice can't stand weed competition. It's not making rice yet...but it should start any day. I've heard it doesn't yield the best, but will find out.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

I look forward to hearing more about your harvest.


----------



## catsraven (Jan 25, 2010)

So do I keep us posted.


----------



## k0xxx (Oct 27, 2011)

Now that's cool! I've never even considered rice. I'm looking forward to hearing about how it turns out.


----------

